# I love the 4 seasons.



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Baseball season just ending. Football season is in full bloom. Basketball season is just beginning to blossom. And a hint of hockey season in the air. I just love this time of year.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeah, if I'm not mistaken, the 28th and 29th of this month were the only two days of the year in which all four major sports were in season.


----------

